# der Buttoneffekt Versuch !



## unistar (31. Dezember 2003)

Hi zusammen,

ich hab in Ps versucht einen Button zu kreiern, aber irgendwie bekomme ich das nicht hin wie im folgenden Bild, welches ich angehängt habe. Hat irgendjemand ein Tip für mich 

gruß

unistar


----------



## Alexander Groß (31. Dezember 2003)

Und was genau ist dein Problem? Das schaut doch ok aus.

Alex


----------



## Philip Kurz (31. Dezember 2003)

Ich denke der Anhang ist ein Beispiel und er will solche Buttons erstellen  

Das Geheimnis dürften wohl Verläufe und der Stil "Abgeflachte Kanten u. Relief" sein.


----------



## Alexander Groß (31. Dezember 2003)

Danke radde` und sorry unistar. Ich hab nicht aufmerksam genug gelesen.

Alex


----------



## Michael Och (31. Dezember 2003)

Nach Radde`'s hinweisen würde es so ungefähr wie im Anhang aussehen, und das trifft doch die anderen Buttons gut oder?

Also es kommt den Anderen sehr nahe.

MfG Michael


----------



## Philip Kurz (31. Dezember 2003)

Also ich hätte jetzt die Farbtiefe ziemlich hoch eingestellt und die Größe vielleicht auf 1 
/edit
Wenn man in das Beispielbild ein wenig reinzoomt, erkennt man den Kniff recht deutlich.


----------



## unistar (31. Dezember 2003)

Hi ihr zusammen,

das Beispiel sieht sehr gut aus wie ich finde - nur leider bringt mich das nicht weiter, weil ich immer noch nicht weiss, wie ich das am besten erstelle !?

guten Rutsch

unistar


----------



## Alexander Groß (1. Januar 2004)

Datei Neu
Grösse 200x18
Verlaufwerkzeug: Linke Farbe 727272 Rechte Farbe 545454
Neue Ebene
Ebene von unten nach oben mit Verlauf füllen

Ebeneneffekt abgeflachte Kante und Relief: Abgeflachte Kante innen, Hart meißeln, Größe 0 (alle anderen Einstellungen so lassen)

Textebene erstellen und gewünschten Text schreiben

fertig

Alex


----------



## Semjasa (2. Januar 2004)

hallo,
ich hab mir mal dein Problem angesehen und es selbst nachgebaut wie folgt 
(siehe auch mein Bild):

Klicke auf:
- File (ganz oben)
- new
- ich hab mich für 200 x 40 Pixel entschieden und Hintergrundfarbe Schwarz
- dann das Bild mit Füllfarbe füllen bei mir Links (#202020) Rechts (#C0C0C0)
- als nächstes klickst du auf Effecte
- dann in dem Rollupmenü auf 3D Effecte, dort findest du Buttonize (bei mir leider ENGLISCH) aber hat ein kleines gelbes Kästechen links dran.
- Jetzt fügst du noch einen TEXT ein und fertig.

hoffe ich konnte dir helfen

Mit freundlichen Grüssen 

Semjasa


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (2. Januar 2004)

Mein kurzer Versuch. Hab nicht länger Zeit, sorry.









Hab dir als Anhang die psd mitgehängt, dann wird dir das
ganze sicher besser klar :mosh:


----------



## unistar (2. Januar 2004)

Hi,

vielen vielen Dank. Eure Tipps haben mir sehr geholfen  

thx

unistar


----------



## unistar (5. Januar 2004)

Hi SpArGs,

ich hab noch eine Frage zu dem Button, den du erstellt hast.  Wie hast du die "gradient " Ebene erstellt  Die "Base" Ebene ist doch einfach nur ein Rechteck mit abgerundeten Kanten oder 

thx

unistar


----------



## Philip Kurz (5. Januar 2004)

So wie das ausschaut, wurde die Auswahl der "Base"-Ebene geladen, verkleinert und dann mit dem Verlaufswerkzeug gefüllt.


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (5. Januar 2004)

Fast richtig. Hab aus jeder Ecke einfach einen Pixel gelöscht ;-)


----------



## unistar (5. Januar 2004)

... und die "gradient" Ebene 

gruß

unistar


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (6. Januar 2004)

Wie meinst du das? Hab mit der Pipette einfach die Farbwerte deines
geposeteten Beispiels genommen und eben einen Verlauf ertstellt...


----------



## unistar (9. Januar 2004)

Hi,

ich bin dir sehr dankbar, das du mir eine Bespieldatei zum Download angeboten hast, aber kannst du mir das nicht noch kurz hier aufschreiben also die einzelnen Schritte, weil ich das irgendwie nicht raffe  

thx

unistar



ps: ich hätte auch den msn messenger


----------



## unistar (9. Januar 2004)

Ich bins nochmal,

soweit mit den Verlauf hat alles bestens geklappt - nur das mit den Linien haut noch nicht so wirklich hin !

gruß

unistar


----------



## unistar (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von unistar _
> *Ich bins nochmal,
> 
> soweit mit den Verlauf hat alles bestens geklappt - nur das mit den Linien haut noch nicht so wirklich hin !
> ...



Hab das mit den Linien auch hinbekommen - bin einfach oft zu faul richtig nachzusehen.


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. Januar 2004)

Und zum editieren anscheinend auch  

scnr ...


----------



## unistar (10. Januar 2004)

lol ja das stimmt wohl


----------



## unistar (10. Januar 2004)

hi,

ich hab da jetzt noch eine klitze kleine Frage zu nem Verlauf. Ich hab den gleichen Button nur mit einem anderen Verlauf. Siehe Bild. Nur wie bekomme ich das hin, das ich den gleichen Verlauf hinbekomme. Pipette nehmen und die Farbe von der linken bzw rechten Seiten nehmen 

thx

unistar


----------

